
How I Hacked Kylie, Kendall, Kim and Khloe's New Apps Under 24 Hours - sizzle
https://medium.com/@alaxic/the-insecurities-of-the-kardashians-kim-isn-t-as-popular-as-kylie-2023d5b6ab7c
======
sizzle
Web cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40alaxic%2Fthe-
insecurities-of-the-kardashians-kim-isn-t-as-popular-as-
kylie-b03775eddea8&oq=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40alaxic%2Fthe-
insecurities-of-the-kardashians-kim-isn-t-as-popular-as-
kylie-b03775eddea8&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.1527j0j9&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
Amorymeltzer
That family's got enough influence and money, I'm surprised this managed to
stay up so long. With the resources they have access to I'd expect better. No
surprise it got taken down without a word though, hundreds of thousands of
emails being exposed to the wild should probably be reported first. I suppose
this will lead to a quicker response time.

